# اساسيات التخطيط فى ادارة المشاريع Planning Fundamentals



## م هيثم المنسى (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه مقدمة فى التخطيط فى ادارة المشاريع Planning Fundamentals
وهى عبارة عن اول محاضرة فى كورس البرامافيرا 
وهى تتكلم عن اهداف ادارة المشاريع وما هى خطوات التخطيط قبل البدء فى العمل على البرنامج 
وايضا نتكلم فيها عن دورة حياة المشروع ، ومراحل التخطيط التفصيلى للمشروع 
وتعريف العلاقات بين الانشطة وكيفية حساب المسار الحرج .... وهكذا 

الملف فى المرفقات



نسألكم الدعاء​


----------



## Essam AbdallaPMP (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم مجهود طيب جدا


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (13 يناير 2011)

وجزاك مثله نسأل الله ان ينفعك به


----------



## yelmouh (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jamal (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (15 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## البابكري (17 يناير 2011)

thanks alot brother , very useful course


----------



## e.shuurab (18 يناير 2011)

thanks you very much


----------



## sayed anwar (18 يناير 2011)

الف شكر ومجهود طيب


----------



## al_bassam17 (18 يناير 2011)

اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## ربى الله (18 يناير 2011)

مشكور على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## اسعد ست عشر (18 يناير 2011)

اشكركم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## vieri31 (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Nader Hussain (22 يناير 2011)

*مجهود رائع*

أخي الكريم
جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## حسن احمد (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العباده (26 فبراير 2011)

اللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناته


----------



## eng.whitemoon (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م_هبه (25 مارس 2011)

ملف أكثر من رائع، أثقله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hardyheart (13 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك جدا عمل رائع


----------



## Nader Hussain (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونريد المزيد


----------



## material planning (2 مايو 2011)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## قلب الأحبة (30 مايو 2011)

*أساسيات التخطيط فى إدارة المشاريع Planning Fundamentals*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سلمت يداك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

جاري التحميل 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (30 مايو 2011)

الشكرا لكل الاخوة المشاركين على حسن مشاركتكم


----------



## hema weka (3 يونيو 2011)

جزيت خيرأ


----------



## gharib belal (4 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## العبقرية (16 أبريل 2012)

واضح انه ملف رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (17 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (18 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (26 أبريل 2012)

باك الله فيك.................................


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (26 أبريل 2012)

عذرا قصدي بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (26 أبريل 2012)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> باك الله فيك.................................


عذرا قصدي بارك الله فيك


----------



## runo (2 مايو 2012)

*الف شكر لك 

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
*​


----------



## RAMI BARAKAT (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اللله يعطيك العافية بحث جيد


----------



## nofal (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## نجيب 8000 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## egycivil100 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فبك يا مهندس هيثم المنسى و زادك من العلم و رفع مقامك
لكم جزيل الشكر على اسهاماتكم القيمة و اضافتكم الدائمة 
تقبل تحياتى و ندعو الله لك بالتوفيق الدائم


----------



## صهيب علي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لك 
تحياتي


----------



## قصي حمودي (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
:1:


----------



## صلاحالدين (30 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد النواري (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## bagdadyma (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

